# Homebrew set up and discussion



## booze (Jul 17, 2011)

As the last thread was locked, thought id start a new one as the previous was quite helpful. No source talk or else this will get locked too.

Now, with a vacuum filtration system are people using plastic or glass vacuum receivers? I have been told under vacuum the plastic units are subject to cracking and failure as the benzyl softens the plastic? Any input would be great thanks.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

I use the stericup setup which is one plastic unit. Also keep your psi around 5 to avoid cracking. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

Good initiative...

Some newbies just fucked up with our previous topic. I think it's easier to BAN them in order closing the topic and creating another one :/


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn yall have the vaccum deals? Fucking serious up in here. I plan on doing 300ml by hand....forearm pump here I come.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn yall have the vaccum deals? Fucking serious up in here. I plan on doing 300ml by hand....forearm pump here I come.


 
no jokin there


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 18, 2011)

booze said:


> As the last thread was locked, thought id start a new one as the previous was quite helpful. No source talk or else this will get locked too.
> 
> Now, with a vacuum filtration system are people using plastic or glass vacuum receivers? I have been told under vacuum the plastic units are subject to cracking and failure as the benzyl softens the plastic? Any input would be great thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



I can validate that claim. One time (and I don't know why) I tried to clean the plastic over the instrument cluster in my car with some break cleaner. It started to melt  and smear the plastic, because of the benzene in it. 

I havent used one of the stericups yet, but I read that as long as you keep it between 5-10 psi it will be ok and SHOULDN'T crack.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I can validate that claim. One time (and I don't know why) I tried to clean the plastic over the instrument cluster in my car with some break cleaner. It started to melt and smear the plastic, because of the benzene in it.
> 
> I havent used one of the stericups yet, but I read that as long as you keep it between 5-10 psi it will be ok and SHOULDN'T crack.


 
Brake Fluid will fuck most shit up bro. It eats paint, and ate some rhino lining out of my jeep. Brake Fluid = Srs Bsns.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sloppy u are gonna be sorry if you brew all 300ml at once with a syringe filter.  
Anything over 150ml my fingers start getting real tired 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Sloppy u are gonna be sorry if you brew all 300ml at once with a syringe filter.
> Anything over 150ml my fingers start getting real tired
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 
I'll bust out the whip and put the GF to work. This will be my first time brewing so I guess I'll take it slow. But I see no reason not to brew a big batch. Just seems like more work if I have to clean everything multiple times and start all over.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'll bust out the whip and put the GF to work. This will be my first time brewing so I guess I'll take it slow. But I see no reason not to brew a big batch. Just seems like more work if I have to clean everything multiple times and start all over.



I brewed 200 ml recently. I used the 60ml syringe, syringe filter, and caulk gun. Took me about 4 hours!!! I will never do that again. Of course I used the .2 um filter. I have read differing stories in regards to the filter size. I have read that .2 isn't necessary, I have also read that it will filter out the bacteria, and anything that gets through, the ba will kill. I liked the sound of that which is why I went with the .2um.


----------



## brundel (Jul 18, 2011)

if you have to use a syringe filter for 300ml (not recommended), alter a caulking gun so that it can be used for the squeeze in stead of your forearms. Youll thank me later.

A hand pump used for bleeding brakes and a stericup filtration system is far superior.
I dont go over 5psi. Just be patient. You could be spending 4 times as long and doing it by hand so be thankful it goes as fast as it does. If you cant wait 30 min for the shit to filter properly perhaps homebrewing isnt for you.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

How many times does a sericup could be utilized?

Like if you got a cup that supports 150ml and you got 300ml, could you use it twice?


----------



## brundel (Jul 18, 2011)

The filter could likely be used twice concurrently (one right after the other), however, once the receiver has been removed the  unit is no longer sterile.
For this reason alone I would say to just purchase the 500ml one for a couple bucks more.
Otherwise if you must push 300 through a 150ml:
run the 300 through but attach a .45 syringe filter for vial filling. It will go through easily.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

You mean filtering first at the stericup .22 and after running throught a .45 to the vial?

Why do I need that? Maybe because when you open the stericup for taking out the liquid it's not sterile anymore?


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 18, 2011)

So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I've heard caulk guns can be used so you don't get too tired. I've also heard, the smaller the syringe, the easier it is to get through the filter. Seems like a double edge sword.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. *How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??*



Good question



			
				SloppyJ said:
			
		

> I've heard caulk guns can be used so you don't get too tired. I've also heard, the smaller the syringe, the easier it is to get through the filter. Seems like a double edge sword.



I think the problem is that if you put too much strength the filter could break!


----------



## booze (Jul 18, 2011)

brundel said:


> if you have to use a syringe filter for 300ml (not recommended), alter a caulking gun so that it can be used for the squeeze in stead of your forearms. Youll thank me later.
> 
> A hand pump used for bleeding brakes and a stericup filtration system is far superior.
> I dont go over 5psi. Just be patient. You could be spending 4 times as long and doing it by hand so be thankful it goes as fast as it does. If you cant wait 30 min for the shit to filter properly perhaps homebrewing isnt for you.



Are you using a plastic or metal hand pump?! Or anyone else for that matter. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So if i am only doing 50-100ml at a time i can get away with using a 20ml syringe and a .22 filter? I dont really mind waiting. How much can i get threw one filter before having to replace it??




For me I have trouble getting 50ml through a .22 filter with a 5cc syringe.  On the otherhand I can crank 100ml through a .45 with no problem..Both have never given me issues.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 18, 2011)

booze said:


> Are you using a plastic or metal hand pump?! Or anyone else for that matter. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk




it really doesnt matter man..long as you can keep it at around 5psi.  mine is metal though.


----------



## booze (Jul 18, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> it really doesnt matter man..long as you can keep it at around 5psi.  mine is metal though.



Thanks mate, I have the metal variety on order. Also a glass filtration set up with membrane filter!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## booze (Jul 19, 2011)

Furthermore, I haven't been able to get an answer on my unfiltered gear? I didn't have time to filter all, so I just baked the unfiltered stuff and will filter when I next get a chance. Is there a problem with this? Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

just keep it in your vials until you can filter it..then filter into a sterile vial..


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> just keep it in your vials until you can filter it..then filter into a sterile vial..



I agree. I think you'll be ok so long as you don't forget to filter it.


----------



## brundel (Jul 19, 2011)

booze said:


> Furthermore, I haven't been able to get an answer on my unfiltered gear? I didn't have time to filter all, so I just baked the unfiltered stuff and will filter when I next get a chance. Is there a problem with this? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk



Do not EVER use unfiltered gear.
Ever.


----------



## brundel (Jul 19, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> You mean filtering first at the stericup .22 and after running throught a .45 to the vial?
> 
> Why do I need that? Maybe because when you open the stericup for taking out the liquid it's not sterile anymore?



Once you open the filter to the environment it is no longer sterile.
So, you open it, potentially infecting the sterile portion and then intend to run the rest of your gear through it. THis means that your gear will have no particulates but a reasonable potential for bacterial infection.

The filters are only a few bucks. Spring for a second or buy the bigger one for 1$ more.


----------



## booze (Jul 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> just keep it in your vials until you can filter it..then filter into a sterile vial..



Thanks. Wasn't going to use it unfiltered, was wondering if it would be gtg if I filtered it at a later date. Seeks it is!! Cheers. Can't rep from phone sorry.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to set up a vacuum filtration system with a hand pump.
Could someone give me an exact list of everything i need to buy?
I have been looking at the famous research website everyone gets there syuff from but all the options confuse me, lol


----------



## booze (Aug 4, 2011)

Have a look at the Homebrew discussion thread below. Lots of good info and pics.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## brundel (Aug 4, 2011)

Millipore stericup filter + receiver combo
Hand pump
45mm septa top
45mm silicons septa


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Millipore stericup filter + receiver combo
> Hand pump
> 45mm septa top
> 45mm silicons septa




that would be so ideal but i cant find presterile tops!


----------



## brundel (Aug 4, 2011)

Autoclave
or
pressure cooker


----------



## brundel (Aug 4, 2011)

You could probably dry heat sterilize them as well....
Im not sure about the silicon


----------



## booze (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey brundel, what do u know about ptfe filters??? From what I can find they seem to be good to go.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 8, 2011)

45mm septa top
45mm silicons septa


what are these and where do I find tem?


----------



## delcapone (Aug 17, 2011)

If i ran my homebrew thru a .45 filter twice instead of a .22 once , would that make a difference?


----------



## booze (Aug 17, 2011)

delcapone said:


> If i ran my homebrew thru a .45 filter twice instead of a .22 once , would that make a difference?



No, the smaller particles will still pass through. The .22 has a smaller pore size.


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 18, 2011)

Use .22 or .2 filters. .45 should be avoided

PVDF or PTFE have the best material compatibility. All other filter types are not compatible with BA or BB or a combo of the two.

Do not use glass filters to filter gear or oil - they typically use binders to keep the glass threads together, you dont want that crap in your gear. 

I like to prefilter my oils with the smallest pore size I can find as I find it speeds up the final filtration steps.


----------

